
San Francisco, You’ll Miss Your Tech Bros If They Flee - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-01/harassing-the-tech-industry-could-backfire-on-san-francisco
======
untog
The article seems to combine San Francisco and the Bay Area into one thing,
which feels wrong. I very much doubt San Francisco would miss the tech bros if
they fled San Francisco. If they fled the Bay Area? Maybe.

~~~
nickthemagicman
I suspect most outside the Bay Area don't know difference.

~~~
dragonwriter
Yeah, but most people outside the Bay Area aren't writing about how the Bay
Area would respond to hypotheticals demographic changes. (And, how policy
changes in SF proper might produce those changes.)

Everyone qualified to do that also recognizes the difference between the City
and County of San Francisco and the larger Bay Area, and between both of those
and Northern California; the article conflates all of those (suggesting at one
point that certain new SF municipal regulations are designed to protect
Northern California’s traditional “easygoing, uncrowded and quiet” lifestyle,
which is a thing that might exist outside of or on the periphery of the Bay
Area within Northern California, but certainly isn't how most people would
describe most of the Bay Area, or San Francisco specifically.)

------
RickJWagner
I've recently been to San Francisco for a tech conference.

I don't much mind the straws or scooters. But the poop on the sidewalks and
rough looking characters just a few blocks from Moscone deeply concerned me. I
hate to say it, but I'd really prefer the conference move somewhere else until
SF cleans up a bit.

------
therobot24
Article Title: LOL wut?

Opens link: "Noah Smith is a Bloomberg Opinion columnist"..oh ok, i get it now

